# TOD loaded into URC-126 manually



## BSEEDAD (27 Jan 2006)

The URC-126 is an off shoot of the ARC-164.  Does anyone have experience loading TOD using Mickey with this radio?


----------



## Good2Golf (27 Jan 2006)

BSEEDAD said:
			
		

> The URC-126 is an off shoot of the ARC-164.  Does anyone have experience loading TOD using Mickey with this radio?



Last time I did it on a 164, it was just twist the "100's MHz" dial to the spring-loaded "T" position briefly, then release, then hit the white mickey button on the panel to the side of the freq knobs.  Just make sure that the manual frequency everyone is picking the mickey up on starts with a 3XX.XX, lest someone not be on freq when you tx the mickey.

Cheers,
Duey


----------

